# AIR BAG & SIGNAL LIGHTS



## jason s kennedy (Sep 3, 2004)

Has anyone out there experienced a problem with their air bag and or brake light "out" indicators sending a false signal to the drivers console? My 98 528 has been telling me that the air bag is disconnected & brake light is out, neither of which is true. My local dealer has corrected this problem before (a great expense) and it is now happining again.


----------

